# Help Analyse "keys2cognition" quiz? Which function(s) does each question refer to?



## Choice

*Help Analyse "keys2cognition" quiz? Which function(s) does each question refer to?*

Every time I finish this Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes, it tells me I'm an ISFP. So I'd like to understand what I've interpreted wrongly. *Feedback and corrections please?*

Credit goes to @Kelvin for mostly anything that happens to be accurately labeled.
--

1 Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses as they come up* SE*

2 Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest. *NE*

3 Determine success by measurement or other objective method such as the time taken. *TE*

4 Feel inclined to be responsible for, and take care of, others' feelings *FE*

5 Experience a premonition or foresee the distant future. *Ni*

6 Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to.* Si*

7 Be guided by a definition, logical deduction, or other nugget of reasoning. *ti*

8 Feel strongly that something is good or bad.* Fi*

 9 Compassionately take on someone else's needs as your own *Fe*

10 Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both. *Te*

11 Achieve a metamorphosis, definitive insight, or powerful vision of change. *Ni*

12 Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable.* Si*

13 Remain in touch with what you want for yourself, what motivates you, and what is good.*Fi*

14 Apply leverage to a situation to solve a problem impersonally using minimal effort.* Te*

15 Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experience in the present moment. *Se*

16 Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns. *Ne*

17 Recognize and usually adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get *FE*

18 Conceive of a comprehensive plan to maximize progress toward multiple goals at once. *Te*

19 Freely enjoy doing what you want for your own personal happiness. *Fi*

20 Concisely reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving. *Ti*

21 Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions *Ni? Fi?*

 22 Follow steps to ensure tasks are predictable and completed correctly. *Te*

23 Engage life's magical moments and meaningful coincidences as they happen. *Se*

24 Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action. *Se*

25 Always remain true to what you want for yourself or others. *Fi*

26 Analyze and critique what doesn't fit with a well-defined principle. *Ti*

27 Review a lot of information over time to confirm what is customary or standard. *Si*

28 Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious. *Ni*

29 Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go. *Se*

30 Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one. *Ne*

31 Follow a straight line of reasoning. * Ti *

 32 Help make people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking. *Fe*

 
 33 Lay out methods for others to complete tasks in time- and resource-efficient ways*. Te*

34 Readily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity.* Fe*

35 Fine-tune a definition or concept to support a theory, perspective or framework. *Ti*

36 Evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to who you really are inside. *Fi*

37 Weave into the current dynamics of a situation aspects of other, random contexts. *Ne*

38 Spur action and pull off results simply by making your presence felt. *Te*

39 Transform yourself by focusing inward on a specific way you foresee you will need to be. *Ni*

40 Fulfill the same regular work or activity everyday at a comfortable pace. *Si*

41 Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people * Fe*

42 Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures such as points earned. *Te*

43 Continually examine if choices harmonize with important beliefs. *Fi*

44 Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works. *Ti*

45 Push your mental limits to complete an array of innovative achievements. *Te*

46 Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been. *Si*

47 Trust what emerges from brainstorming. *Ne*

48 Easily get in sync physically with people and things around you *Se*


----------



## Mizmar

Jiktin said:


> --
> 
> 21 Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions *Ni? Fi? I think Ni is what they are trying to get at with this one. *
> 
> 23 Engage life's magical moments and meaningful coincidences as they happen. *Se **Sounds like Ne to me. I don't think words like 'magical' and 'meaningful' are normally associated with Se. If anything it's Si more likely than Se, because it sounds so subjective in nature. Whatever it is, I do this one a lot.*
> 
> 27 Review a lot of information over time to confirm what is customary or standard.*Si** Words like 'customary' and 'standard' make me think extraverted judgement; and the word 'confirm' indicates there is a judgement taking place. I think this should be Te.*
> 
> 38 Spur action and pull off results simply by making your presence felt. *Te **Te combined with Se perhaps? It sounds so grounded in the physical realm making me think Se. Whatever function(s) it is, I do this every day at work. *


I agree with you on the rest of them.

Edit: My comments are in red btw, in case your sensing function is so weak you wouldn't even notice such a thing on your own.


----------



## Longhair

Someone in an old thread on INTPc posted this list:
Se	1. Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses as they come up.
Ne	2. Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest.
Te	3. Determine success by measurement or other objective method such as the time taken.
Fe	4. Feel inclined to be responsible for, and take care of, others' feelings.
Ni	5. Experience a premonition or foresee the distant future.
Si	6. Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to.
Ti	7. Be guided by a definition, logical deduction, or other nugget of reasoning.
Fi	8. Feel strongly that something is good or bad.
Fe	9. Compassionately take on someone else's needs as your own.
Te	10. Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both.
Ni	11. Achieve a metamorphosis, definitive insight, or powerful vision of change.
Si	12. Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable.
Fi	13. Remain in touch with what you want for yourself, what motivates you, and what is good.
Ti	14. Apply leverage to a situation to subtly solve a problem using minimal effort.
Se	15. Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experience in the present moment.
Ne	16. Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns.
FeSi	17. Recognize and usually adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.
TeNi	18. Conceive of a comprehensive plan to maximize progress toward multiple goals at once.
FiSe	19. Freely enjoy doing what you want for your own personal happiness.
TiNe	20. Concisely reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving.
NiFe	21. Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions.
SiTe	22. Follow steps to ensure tasks are predictable and completed correctly.
NeFi	23. Engage life's magical moments and meaningful coincidences as they happen. 
SeTi	24. Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action.
Fi	25. Always remain true to what you want for yourself or others.
Ti	26. Analyze and critique what doesn't fit with a well-defined principle.
Si	27. Review a lot of information over time to confirm what is customary or standard.
Ni	28. Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious.
Se	29. Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go.
Ne	30. Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one.
Te	31. Follow a straight line of reasoning.
Fe	32. Help make people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking.
Te	33. Lay out methods for others to complete tasks in time- and resource-efficient ways.
Fe	34. Readily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity.
Ti	35. Fine-tune a definition or concept to support a theory, perspective or framework.
Fi	36. Evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to who you really are inside.
Ne	37. Weave into the current dynamics of a situation aspects of other, random contexts.
Se	38. Spur action and pull off results simply by making your presence felt.
Ni	39. Transform yourself by focusing inward on a specific way you foresee you will need to be.
Si	40. Fulfill the same regular work or activity everyday at a comfortable pace.
FeNi	41. Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people.
TeSi	42. Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures such as points earned.
FiNe	43. Continually examine if choices harmonize with important beliefs.
TiSe	44. Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works.
NiTe	45. Push your mental limits to complete an array of innovative achievements.
SiFe	46. Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been.
NeTi	47. Trust what emerges from brainstorming.
SeFi	48. Easily get in sync physically with people and things around you.


----------



## reckful

^ If you just look at the first function for each item in this list, I believe all of these are correct.

I don't know why some items are labeled, e.g., Fe, while others are labeled, e.g., FeSi. I've always assumed each item was intended to test for just one function.


----------



## Longhair

reckful said:


> ^ If you just look at the first function for each item in this list, I believe all of these are correct.
> 
> I don't know why some items are labeled, e.g., Fe, while others are labeled, e.g., FeSi. I've always assumed each item was intended to test for just one function.


I just tried taking the test two times, only changing the answers for 17 and 19, and the list seems at least for those two seems to be correct; results for both the S- and F-functions seemed to change, while neither the N or T results changed.


----------



## reckful

^ That's interesting. I guess the scoring's more complicated than I thought.

For some of the two-function items, I can see how the second function makes sense — e.g., the mystical flavor of #21 appealing more to an INFJ than an INTJ. But I wouldn't think #19 would appeal to an ISFP much more than an INFP, or #46 would appeal more to an ISFJ than an ISTJ.


----------



## Arclight

Most tests come with the disclaimer that if you don't understand the question then it clearly isn't you. 
The whole point is to present the questions in ways that you will get it or not. 
This is so you can accurately type yourself. 
If you answer each question with preordained knowledge it is almost certain your bias will influence your responses until you test as the type you wish to be rather than the type you are. 
If you actually care about being correctly typed then a thread such as this one is a great disservice to accurate typing.


----------



## Choice

@*Arclight* But then to me, many of the questions are just vague. e.g. "47 Trust what emerges from brainstorming."
Why would anyone not trust their own thoughts? If I brainstorm solutions or options, I'm probably gonna use something from it.

And then there's "8. Feel strongly that something is good or bad." - I define good and bad by whether something is entertaining. If you explain that this concerns morals/personal right or wrong value stuff(?) (what Fi is usually associated with), I'll stop agreeing with the statement so much. 

Would this not be useful to people who score as something that's not what they originally thought, and allow them to seek out the relevant questions and think about why they answered them the way they did?

I still don't know how I scored so high on Fi. I don't think I'd like to be a feeler - I'm not a harmonious person.:wink:


----------



## Mizmar

Jiktin said:


> Would this not be useful to people who score as something that's not what they originally thought, and allow them to seek out the relevant questions and think about why they answered them the way they did?
> 
> I still don't know how I scored so high on Fi.


Yeah, Se and Fi were tied as my highest scores (apparently I have "excellent use" of each) but this contradicts the info in my current status somewhat.


----------



## Arclight

Jiktin said:


> @*Arclight* But then to me, many of the questions are just vague. e.g. "47 Trust what emerges from brainstorming."
> Why would anyone not trust their own thoughts? If I brainstorm solutions or options, I'm probably gonna use something from it.
> 
> And then there's "8. Feel strongly that something is good or bad." - I define good and bad by whether something is entertaining. If you explain that this concerns morals/personal right or wrong value stuff(?) (what Fi is usually associated with), I'll stop agreeing with the statement so much.
> 
> Would this not be useful to people who score as something that's not what they originally thought, and allow them to seek out the relevant questions and think about why they answered them the way they did?
> 
> I still don't know how I scored so high on Fi. I don't think I'd like to be a feeler - I'm not a harmonious person.:wink:


Vague? If it's vague it means it's not you. I don't really "get" that question either.. Thus I answer it as such. 
Another disclaimer they often make is to not take too much time thinking about the questions. 
And I am certain I know all kinds of people who never trust what they come up with and are always seeking some source of validation beyond themselves.


----------



## electricky

Jiktin said:


> 14 Apply leverage to a situation to solve a problem impersonally using minimal effort.* Te*


I could see this one as being related to both Ti and Te.



> 21 Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions *Ni? Fi?*


Gotta be Ni....



> 23 Engage life's magical moments and meaningful coincidences as they happen. *Se*


This one is kind of misleading. I thought it was Se at first too, but with that "meaningful coincidence" part it's really closest to Ne+Si. I believe it counts as just Ne though. 



> 38 Spur action and pull off results simply by making your presence felt. *Te*


Seems more like Se to me but it could be Te.


----------



## Eric B

reckful said:


> ^ If you just look at the first function for each item in this list, I believe all of these are correct.
> 
> I don't know why some items are labeled, e.g., Fe, while others are labeled, e.g., FeSi. I've always assumed each item was intended to test for just one function.


On the old INTPc thread, they actually reversed engineered it, and found out which questions tallied the score for which functions, so some of them were for single functions, and others were for the possible preferred function combinations.

I think a lot of those are a bit misleading.
Like my wife is Fe dom. but quite often "Feel strongly that something is good or bad" (#8). I can attribute this to the "Oppositional/backup" complex for Fi, and it certainly fits (like in arguments). But it seems to just be a product of Feeling in general, and the "extraverted" attitude simply means that it is normally oriented externally. 
*Both internal and external orientations can be "strong", and deal in "good" and "bad"*. So I think those questions need to be able to take into consideration the context the function is used in.

#48 "Easily get in sync physically with people and things around you" at first glance sounds like Fe, so she graded that highly, but is really Fi+Se. The key is the "physically" part of it, and she identifies with that (e.g. dancing along with others in social events, etc.), and I think that is just S in general. (Si is just as focused on the "tangible" or physical as Se, but just draws on internalized rather than emergent data. So SJ's can be into physical activity as well, just not as "daring" in it).

Then, the Ni questions are graded highly in light of "spiritual gifts" (which I believe are not necessarily true Ni, as if they are genuine, are not based on conceptualization but direct revelation; and would be more fitting as a special form of Si tangible internal data!)

So she (and another SFJ friend) came out as ISFP, but with very strong (perhaps second place, IIRC) Fe.

Then you have #13 and 19 which almost anyone can answer positively. The key for #13 is "remain in touch", and especially "what motivates you, and what is good". I might know of things I consciously "want for [my]self", but this question is likely trying to go for the underlying values (like Ti is defined by them as "underlying principles") that motivate the person and shape what the "want for themselves". Like in counseling now, I'm seeing that what underlies a lot of stuff I have gone through, is a feeling of not being valued as a person in the relationships and situations I've been in. (From being not understood, largely due to AS). I never really thought in those terms, but I do recall that it would come up quickly in certain instances of anger. This is basically an example of how something will come into consciousness which usually lies in the unconscious (i.e. shadow). But a true Fi "user" (primary or ego-syntonic) will likely "remain in touch" with the need to feel valued, and then perhaps more likely withdraw when this need is not met. (where I, with inferior Fe, will keep trying with the environment I'm in). 

The stuff I usually "know I want for myself" is usually purely technical thing s(gadgets, etc) that have little to do with people. often have to wonder "why do I want this so much; it's of little _practical_ value to myself _or_ others?" (like this RGB LED sign sitting next to me, that I have no real use for; just so much into RGB). 
So that should not count as true Fi, yet when TP's and FJ's answer those questions, they will think of those things, taking "what you want" purely literally. This is why people often have too high Fi results.

#19 (FiSe) should be changed altogether. It really has little to do with either Fi or Se. Perhaps the keys there are "freely" [Se] "enjoy" and "_personal_ happiness" [Fi], but even those are way too vague. Everyone is "personal", everyone "enjoys" things, and everyone can "freely" do things.
Perhaps it should be something more like "impulsively do those wholesome things you find are good for you, e.g. [as in improve your state of mind]". Terms like "wholesome" and "state of mind" would clarify what this "good" associated with Fi really is, and I would grade it lower if phrased like that.


----------



## reckful

Eric B said:


> I think a lot of those are a bit misleading.


I wasn't meaning to imply that I approve Nardi's test items; just that I thought the first function for each item in that particular posted list was the function Nardi intended to be tapping into. As I noted in a later post, though, I'm not questioning the reverse-engineers; I just didn't realize some of the questions were two-function questions.


----------



## Choice

@*Eric B *Great analysis. I'm in awe.


----------



## Spades

There was a website with the earlier version of the quiz, in which it grouped the questions with the functions.

After a desperate attempt to find it, I realize it may have been taken down. If anyone has the link, let me know.


----------



## Master Mind

Arclight said:


> Most tests come with the disclaimer that if you don't understand the question then it clearly isn't you.
> The whole point is to present the questions in ways that you will get it or not.
> This is so you can accurately type yourself.
> If you answer each question with preordained knowledge it is almost certain your bias will influence your responses until you test as the type you wish to be rather than the type you are.
> If you actually care about being correctly typed then a thread such as this one is a great disservice to accurate typing.


This. It defeats the whole purpose to find out what function(s) go with each question so that you can give the "right" answers so that you come out as the type you want to be rather than the type you are.


----------



## Choice

Master Mind said:


> This. It defeats the whole purpose to find out what function(s) go with each question so that you can give the "right" answers so that you come out as the type you want to be rather than the type you are.


Aye, but I'm trying to determine WHY I'm not getting the result I should be, not how to ace an online quiz.


----------



## Entropic

> Se 29. Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go.


Is Fe, not Se. Every INTP seems to think this is Se though, but if it was, then no way in hell an INFJ would think they would be good at doing this since Se is their inferior function. I also think the test is a little bit more varied than this.



> 1. Freely follow your gut instincts and exciting physical impulses as they come up*. *


Se. It COULD also relate to NeSi with Ne dominance though.


> 2. Offer various unrelated ideas and see what potential they might suggest.


Ne.


> 3. Determine success by measurement or other objective method such as the time taken.


Te.


> 4. Feel inclined to be responsible for, and take care of, others' feelings*.*


Fe.


> 5. Experience a premonition or foresee the distant future.


Ni. 


> 6. Notice whether the details in front of you match what you are accustomed to.


Can be either Si or SeNi.


> 7. Be guided by a definition, logical deduction, or other nugget of reasoning.


Ti. 


> 8. Feel strongly that something is good or bad.


Fi. 


> 9. Compassionately take on someone else's needs as your own*. *


Fe but could also be say, SiFi depending on the reasoning behind it.


> 10. Construct an argument to convince someone using evidence clearly in front of you both.


Could be either Te or (Se)Ti. The reason why is because it again depends on what is meant by evidence. I think it probably measures both T functions.


> 11. Achieve a metamorphosis, definitive insight, or powerful vision of change.


Ni.


> 12. Compare an experience against a storehouse of familiar experiences to find what's reliable.


Si. 


> 13. Remain in touch with what you want for yourself, what motivates you, and what is good.


Fi. 


> 14. Apply leverage to a situation to solve a problem impersonally using minimal effort.


Ti. 



> 15. Enjoy the thrill of action and physical experience in the present moment.


Se(Ti).


> 16. Enjoy playing with random interconnections and patterns.


NeSi. Notice the inclusion of the word pattern. I do this a lot.


> 17. Recognize and usually adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to getalong.


FeSi. Notice the inclusion of the word social norms also. Would point towards the support of Si to Fe.


> 18. Conceive of a comprehensive plan to maximize progress toward multiple goals at once.


NiTe but it could as well be NeTi. Remember that Ti likes the inclusion of several frameworks. I think this question does measure NeTi rather than NiTe though but it could as well measure both. NiTe is more focused on ONE goal, however. Ne is what creates the scattered image. Everything at the same time.


> 19. Freely enjoy doing what you want for your own personal happiness.


Fi. Perhaps with Se.


> Focus on enjoyment on what appears to be in the here and now. Compare to the question about enjoying the spur of thrill and action in the moment. That's the difference between T and F divide on the Se questions I think.
> 
> 20. Concisely reference multiple frameworks at once while problem solving.


TiNe.



> 21. Gain a profound realization from a mystical state or sudden release of emotions.


I'd say NiFe but could be Fi as well. 



> 22. Follow steps to ensure tasks are predictable and completed correctly.


Te, and more likely SiTe.



> 23. Engage life's magical moments and meaningful coincidences as they happen.


NeSi. I do this a lot and I strive to do this a lot. 


> 24. Quickly move to take advantage of immediate options for action.


SeTi probably.


> 25. Always remain true to what you want for yourself or others.


Fi with a little Si.


> 26. Analyze and critique what doesn't fit with a well-defined principle.


Ti.


> 27. Review a lot of information over time to confirm what is customary or standard.


SiTe.



> 28. Feel attracted to the symbolic, archetypal, or mysterious.


Ni.



> 29. Instantly read visible cues to see just how far you can go.


Fe!!!!!! I reiterate, Fe!!!!!


> 30. Keep following tangents and new ideas without limiting yourself to one.


Ne.


> 31. Follow a straight line of reasoning.


Ti.


> 32. Help make people feel comfortable by engaging in hosting and care-taking.


Fe. 


> 33. Lay out methods for others to complete tasks in time- and resource-efficient ways*. *


Te.


> 34. Readily communicate personally to all members of a group to feel unity.


Fe.


> 35. Fine-tune a definition or concept to support a theory, perspective or framework.


Ti.


> 36. Evaluate what is worth believing in and most important to who you really are inside.


Fi.


> 37. Weave into the current dynamics of a situation aspects of other, random contexts.


Ne.


> 38. Spur action and pull off results simply by making your presence felt.





> 39. Transform yourself by focusing inward on a specific way you foresee you will need to be.


Ni.


> 40. Fulfill the same regular work or activity everyday at a comfortable pace.


Si.


> 41. Merge and feel intimate oneness with other people*.*


Fe.


> 42. Stick to making decisions based on impersonal measures such as points earned.


Te.



> 43. Continually examine if choices harmonize with important beliefs.


Fi.


> 44. Take apart something to figure out the principles on which it works.


Ti. 


> 45. Push your mental limits to complete an array of innovative achievements.


Ni. 


> 46. Point out discrepancies between how things are and the way they have always been.


TiSi.


> 47. Trust what emerges from brainstorming.


Ne. 


> 48. Easily get in sync physically with people and things around you*.*


SeFi.


----------



## Entropic

Eric B said:


> On the old INTPc thread, they actually reversed engineered it, and found out which questions tallied the score for which functions, so some of them were for single functions, and others were for the possible preferred function combinations.
> 
> I think a lot of those are a bit misleading.
> Like my wife is Fe dom. but quite often "Feel strongly that something is good or bad" (#8). I can attribute this to the "Oppositional/backup" complex for Fi, and it certainly fits (like in arguments). But it seems to just be a product of Feeling in general, and the "extraverted" attitude simply means that it is normally oriented externally.
> *Both internal and external orientations can be "strong", and deal in "good" and "bad"*. So I think those questions need to be able to take into consideration the context the function is used in.
> 
> #48 "Easily get in sync physically with people and things around you" at first glance sounds like Fe, so she graded that highly, but is really Fi+Se. The key is the "physically" part of it, and she identifies with that (e.g. dancing along with others in social events, etc.), and I think that is just S in general. (Si is just as focused on the "tangible" or physical as Se, but just draws on internalized rather than emergent data. So SJ's can be into physical activity as well, just not as "daring" in it).
> 
> Then, the Ni questions are graded highly in light of "spiritual gifts" (which I believe are not necessarily true Ni, as if they are genuine, are not based on conceptualization but direct revelation; and would be more fitting as a special form of Si tangible internal data!)
> 
> So she (and another SFJ friend) came out as ISFP, but with very strong (perhaps second place, IIRC) Fe.
> 
> Then you have #13 and 19 which almost anyone can answer positively. The key for #13 is "remain in touch", and especially "what motivates you, and what is good". I might know of things I consciously "want for [my]self", but this question is likely trying to go for the underlying values (like Ti is defined by them as "underlying principles") that motivate the person and shape what the "want for themselves". Like in counseling now, I'm seeing that what underlies a lot of stuff I have gone through, is a feeling of not being valued as a person in the relationships and situations I've been in. (From being not understood, largely due to AS). I never really thought in those terms, but I do recall that it would come up quickly in certain instances of anger. This is basically an example of how something will come into consciousness which usually lies in the unconscious (i.e. shadow). But a true Fi "user" (primary or ego-syntonic) will likely "remain in touch" with the need to feel valued, and then perhaps more likely withdraw when this need is not met. (where I, with inferior Fe, will keep trying with the environment I'm in).
> 
> The stuff I usually "know I want for myself" is usually purely technical thing s(gadgets, etc) that have little to do with people. often have to wonder "why do I want this so much; it's of little _practical_ value to myself _or_ others?" (like this RGB LED sign sitting next to me, that I have no real use for; just so much into RGB).
> So that should not count as true Fi, yet when TP's and FJ's answer those questions, they will think of those things, taking "what you want" purely literally. This is why people often have too high Fi results.
> 
> #19 (FiSe) should be changed altogether. It really has little to do with either Fi or Se. Perhaps the keys there are "freely" [Se] "enjoy" and "_personal_ happiness" [Fi], but even those are way too vague. Everyone is "personal", everyone "enjoys" things, and everyone can "freely" do things.
> Perhaps it should be something more like "impulsively do those wholesome things you find are good for you, e.g. [as in improve your state of mind]". Terms like "wholesome" and "state of mind" would clarify what this "good" associated with Fi really is, and I would grade it lower if phrased like that.




I agree that the problem of the test is that it cannot measure context. I do however understand and relate to 13 very well because of my Fi being well-developed though. I think that's what Nardi was mostly aiming at but this is very hard to quantize.


----------



## Kito

> Weave into the current dynamics of a situation aspects of other, random contexts.


What exactly does this question mean? Every time I've done this quiz I've just put the middle option because I have no idea what it's asking me.

Actually, nevermind, I just figured it out... having the words situation and aspects right next to each other confused the hell out of me.


----------



## Entropic

Kito said:


> What exactly does this question mean? Every time I've done this quiz I've just put the middle option because I have no idea what it's asking me.
> 
> Actually, nevermind, I just figured it out... having the words situation and aspects right next to each other confused the hell out of me.


To be able to see how the word apple can be used when creating a sentence about boats, for example.


----------



## Kito

LeaT said:


> To be able to see how the word apple can be used when creating a sentence about boats, for example.


Well, quite obviously it's important to bring apples on a boat trip as a healthy source of vitamins! :tongue:


----------



## Entropic

Kito said:


> Well, quite obviously it's important to bring apples on a boat trip as a healthy source of vitamins! :tongue:


Yes, and only Ne users can do that and make it seem normal


----------

